# My recovery story after 7 long years thanks to john of god Faith Healer



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I have decided to write a post on my recovery from Depersonalization disorder, after 7 long years of hell and after almost giving up I found john of god. Here is my story:

I got Dpdr at around 19, I was abusing drugs namely methamphetamine and ecstasy. I do not deny that I was trying to avoid my life, pain and the abuse I suffered in childhood from my mother and father. I also got bullied in high school as a teenager which led me to a road of self rejection and self loathing, extremely low self esteem and full of shame. I always suspected I had borderline personality before I got dp aswel.

When I got dp it was the start of hypochondria, and trying to figure out what was wrong with me. I never did discover what dp was but I did seek out an excellent counselor that helped me to completely recover. It was a lot of oainful work, which involved facing my self, my negative self concept and recreating my identity again. It was very deep work, painfull and very rewarding...when I came out of it I was a brand new person, even better then I ever was. I felt free, like a child again, no fear, I had my willpower back, my voice, my dominant side, I totally and completely got over the shame I had been feeling all my life.

This did not last long because I unfortunately had to move in with my mum for a period of time after breaking up with my bf, after only a short few months, I reverted back into the hurt child I had always been since I can remember. (This is why it is so important to NOT live with toxic and abusive people when u are trying to recover, this is crucial.) anyways I sank into a deep and dark pit, the dp that I fell into this time was not the same as the typical dp with severe anxiety it was just numbness deadness, I was driven to move far away from my mother and my family so I moved to another state. I still felt completely awfull. I was very suicidal and I tried to work but I just couldn't do it anymore, I felt in terrible despair and that's when I looked into Iboga out of desperation. I have tried Iboga a number if times in the past to get rid of dp but nothing could prepare me for what I was about to do to myself and my brain. One night I decided I was going to do a full flood treatment and go for a large dose to try to cure myself of dp, I had to be taken to the hospital and I almost died, I was there for 3 days & when I came out I had nervous system damage, my perception was altered and it led me to develop hppd.

After all this I was desperately seeking for help, by a miracle I came across john of god the famous Brazilian healer, I did my research and off I went for 3 months. My time at the casa completely changed me slowly over time. I went there feeling dead like a zombie, in despair, agoraphobic & full of shame. I truly believe that there is a god out there and I found him at the casa, I thought I was irredeemable, a goner and would have to kill myself. I won't lie, I really had to work at the casa, I sat in the current room for both sessions on casa days there is a morning and afternoon session and each can last anywhere between 3-5 hours. When I walked past john of god he looked at my energy and he told my guide that he could cure my hppd and heal me completely emotionally and spiritually. I was shocked, and in disbelief but it put faith into me and I worked my butt off while I was there, I was desperate to feel better. I will never forget mayb towards the end if the second month I started to feel alive, I was sitting at a cafe eating my lunch and I suddenly had the feeling like I was there and actually eating the food...a feeling I hadn't had in 7 long years !!! Things were starting to register to me emotionally. I opened my Facebook and started looking through my photos, I actually felt connected to my photos! I could feel the soul of myself in the photos ..now with dp I could never feel that I always felt distant and detached without a soul.

It has been 3 months since I've been back in my hometown since being at the casa in Brazil and I still have my soul back  I am nowhere near healed enough though, and I must go bsck to continue my healing for hppd.....but john of god saved my life and I honestly thought I was a goner. If anyone is interested to know more about john of god for themselves, I have provided a fantastic video on youtube that shows you who he is and what he does and some of the people he has treated and healed at the casa. I hope my story offers anyone just a little bit of hope because dp is truly hell and if you are tired of doctors, therapy that doesn't do shit and a scientific approach that hasent proven to be of any benefit to you then you might want to open your mind and surrender to god and faith healing. I have also provided another video below the first one about a guy who was cured of dp after 6 years of struggling with the disorder from tb joshua who is another famous healer from Nigeria.

John of god:





Guy healed from dp after 6 years through tb joshua:





Thank you for reading my story and I hope to instill hope in some of you especially those of you who have been suffering a very very long time with this disorder and with no answer yet.

Xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting missjess


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm so glad that something worked for you, and while i'm not trying to be a downer I think you should give your self more credit than just thinking "god" and "john of god" caused this to happen.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

coogi1 said:


> I'm so glad that something worked for you, and while i'm not trying to be a downer I think you should give your self more credit than just thinking "god" and "john of god" caused this to happen.


God did cause it to happen


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

seafoamneon said:


> God did cause it to happen


It seems the iboga caused a change in her, which was perpetuated by going to this "john of god" person.. Placebo is a very powerful thing.


----------



## Huggy Bear (Oct 28, 2009)

seafoamneon said:


> God did cause it to happen


Which God? The Christian God, Allah, Zeus or Jupiter?

I'm happy for missjess if she feels better - feeling part of a community can be helpful...


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Ur totally derailing my whole story and the facts, I don't appreciate it at all you dont know shit about where I went etc I did nothing over there....I am rlly sick and tired of my recovery story turning into a debate about faith healers !! This is a post for other members who feel hopeless and have exhausted all other routes like I did. I don't want people putting smart comments up about "god" "faith healers" and "placebo affect"


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## retep (Mar 19, 2013)

I think this is great! 
It shows that it's not about getting rid of the symptoms but reconnecting to our Soul! The more we do that, the less the symptoms have any foothold. 
Congrats missjess, you deserve it!


----------



## Wacko (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok. So do you mind sharing with us how long were you with John? How much did you spend?

Does he charge anything? What procedures did he do? Does this involve magic? How long it took for you to see the effects of the healing? This is quite interesting and would like to know more.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I feel fuking normal ! I still have hppd tho...I won't be fully cured of that until my next trip ...
But no more dp! No more feeling like I don't have a soul and my emotions r not there...I can relate with people better..although hppd still interferes with that department.

My first trip I was there for 3 months...please watch the youtube video I shared on my story if u wish to find out who john of god is and how he works...all information is there.


----------



## demi (Oct 16, 2013)

When do you plan on going next? give us on update when you come back. Best wishes xoxo


----------



## Wacko (Aug 29, 2014)

missjess said:


> I feel fuking normal ! I still have hppd tho...I won't be fully cured of that until my next trip ...
> But no more dp! No more feeling like I don't have a soul and my emotions r not there...I can relate with people better..although hppd still interferes with that department.
> 
> My first trip I was there for 3 months...please watch the youtube video I shared on my story if u wish to find out who john of god is and how he works...all information is there.


So how much does he charge? He doesn't work for free does he? Did he perform any type of surgery on yourself? Can you tell us about your expenses to Brazil? Is it safe? I don't feel like getting jumped in another country.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Wacko watch the video on john of god..
He does not charge for the healing.....abadiania is very safe especially around the casa


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

"I still have hppd tho...I won't be fully cured of that until my next trip"

.......................


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

I really feel the need to share this. I had my first experience w dpdr 14 years ago after smoking hash. It was episodic until this last year where I had a traumatic panic attack. I have been mostly bedridden for the last 12 months acutely aware of how bizarre existence is the works. It's 6 am where I am and here I was trolling the internet reading about miraclous healings and faith healing etc. I've never really done this search as I'm a scientist by trade and a great sceptic. But desperate times... Anyway I switched off my phone got into bed then really couldn't sleep. I thought let me go on the forum maybe there's a new recovery story worth reading (I hate this forum bcz it's so fatalistic and at times demoralising) and there first thing I read is a post on faith healing. I have goosebumps thinking about it. And by missjess. A member I'd read some posts by that I really felt portrayed what I'm feeling accurately and that I'd screen shot in the past.

I just wanted to share this even if it means nothing. There's limits to coincidence even though my brain screams for rationality and science. I hope it gives someone hope like it's given me inspite of myself.


----------



## Wacko (Aug 29, 2014)

missjess said:


> Wacko watch the video on john of god..
> He does not charge for the healing.....abadiania is very safe especially around the casa


I will check them out. I saw that he is on youtube but I was not sure what style or religion this guy really is. It is quite confusing.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Guest said:


> "I still have hppd tho...I won't be fully cured of that until my next trip"
> 
> .......................


Yeah what's ur point ?? I had 2 issues to go for healing...dp has been healed already but my hppd isn't totally healed yet and I was told to come back again.

Guest_amani

I have noted many people on here are scientific/rational minded people and to be honest that really limits a person in there recovery. If ur faith eyes are not open then u don't have very many options left. As u said I was also desperate aswel and having tired every single fuking thing including meds, therapy bla bla bla I still felt soulless and lifeless. I'm so glad I found john of god and I am lucky to have that spiritual belief because I may have quit at the casa and thought it was stupid if I didn't have faith.

Many skeptics have gone to the casa and been proven otherwise and changed there opinions by the way


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

coogi1 said:


> It seems the iboga caused a change in her, which was perpetuated by going to this "john of god" person.. Placebo is a very powerful thing.


A change perhaps, but there's seriously no way it would have caused a change for the better, the neurochemistry just doesn't make sense. Ibogaine is a dissociative drug, taking dissociative drugs makes dissociative symptoms worse.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

clockwork8 said:


> A change perhaps, but there's seriously no way it would have caused a change for the better, the neurochemistry just doesn't make sense. Ibogaine is a dissociative drug, taking dissociative drugs makes dissociative symptoms worse.


Ibogaine caused me to have hppd...not much more I can say...ibogaine is a disaster and I wish I never ever touched that shit!!!


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Brazil 'spiritual healer' known as John of God jailed for 19 years for raping four women

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/12/20/brazil-spiritual-healer-known-john-god-jailed-19-years-raping/


----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)

@curiousmind, thank you for posting this, it brings a heartbreaking context to the whole thread before your post. I am simply enraged by the way that fragile people are being re-victimized, when the very thing that makes them prone to victimization is the abuse that they already suffered.


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

Snake oil salesmen everywhere.


----------

